# Utiliser sa neufbox pour connecter son mac à sa TV en WIFI



## Frizou (26 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai entendu qu'il &#233;tait possible de connecter son mac &#224; sa t&#233;l&#233; en WIFI via une neufbox. 
Quelqu'un connaitrait-il un lien expliquant la marche &#224; suivre ?

Merci beaucoup.



Il y a un topic unique d&#233;di&#233; &#224; la neufbox dans le forum "Internet" (Besoin d'aide pour Neuf Cegetel), c'est l&#224; bas qu'il faut aller poser ta question !


----------

